# US: Supreme Court Ruling Imminent in Medical Marijuana Case



## Goldie

Supreme Court Ruling Imminent in Medical Marijuana Case


Washington -- A Supreme Court ruling is imminent in the medical marijuana case Raich v. Ashcroft. Experts from the nation?s leading drug policy reform organization will be available for comment on the ruling. 
The Drug Policy Alliance has fought and continues to fight to allow seriously ill patients throughout America to access medical marijuana to relieve their pain. 

The Alliance spearheaded virtually all of the medical marijuana ballot initiatives that are now law, in California, Alaska, Washington, Oregon, Colorado, Nevada and Maine, and is currently involved in working with other state legislatures to pass medical marijuana legislation.

The Alliance has also worked on some of the highest profile legal cases related to medical marijuana access. 

The Alliance served as attorneys of record in the case Conant v. Walters, which upheld the First Amendment right of doctors to candidly discuss and recommend medical marijuana to patients free from federal threats or interference. 

The Alliance currently represents the city and county of Santa Cruz, seven terminally and chronically ill patients and the Wo/Men?s Alliance for Medical Marijuana (WAMM) in a federal lawsuit seeking to enable a collective of seriously ill patients to grow and use medical marijuana free from federal law enforcement interference.

Experts available to discuss the Supreme Court case include:

Ethan Nadelmann, executive director of the Drug Policy Alliance, the leading organization advocating alternatives to the failed war on drugs. In July 2004, Nadelmann?s National Review cover story on marijuana prohibition addressed the medical marijuana issue extensively. 

Daniel Abrahamson, director of the Drug Policy Alliance?s Office of Legal Affairs, who submitted an amicus brief on the current Supreme Court case, as well as submitting amicus briefs in many other landmark medical marijuana cases. 

Complete Title: Supreme Court Ruling Imminent in Medical Marijuana Case; Experts from Leading National Advocacy Organization Available for Comment - Drug Policy Alliance has been Involved in Numerous State Medical Marijuana Initiatives and Major Court Cases 

Contact: Drug Policy Alliance 
Tony Newman, 212-613-8026
Elizabeth Mandez Berry, 212-613-8036 

Source: Common Dreams (ME)
Published: March 28, 2005
Copyright: 2005 Common Dreams
Contact: [email protected] 
Website: http://www.commondreams.org/


----------

